# Guitar player wanted Burlington/Hamilton ON



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Looking for a player for a cover band. Here are some details (please post questions, or PM me if interested):
- easy going, professional attitudes
- mostly corporate gigs once or twice a month 
- danceable repertoire 
- will be 5 or 6 piece (drums, bass, two guitars, stellar lead vox, maybe keys) all very experienced 

Cheers
John


----------

